

Americans to be held without trial: House passes bill as President retracts veto - ck2
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/dec/15/americans-face-guantanamo-detention-obama

======
presidentx
Do Americans feel like their liberty is under attack by their own government?
If not, they should, because it's happening.

~~~
ck2
It's essentially just like the "Patriot" Act passing except now it happens far
more often just slid into other bills.

I have not flown in 10 years - not because of fear of terrorists but because
of fear of my own government. I think people are crazy to be visiting this
country, they just do not understand what they are risking if they even
jokingly say the wrong thing to the wrong person.

